# Fertilization tips



## maxjard (Sep 11, 2018)

I am really new to grass. I have a small garden of about 150 m2. . My turf was planted two years ago but has quickly deteriorated for reasons I think precisely related to my ignorance in the matter (maybe also because I have a dog, which has access to only part of the grass, the sunniest).

Here, after long readings, I started two months ago in the maneuvers: I started with a scarification of the grass in late January, followed by a sowing and application of algoflash fertilizer (15- 5-15) once the new grass is well raised (February).

Only after that I discovered the forum, and then I got the humifirst, the blaukorn classic (12-8-16 + 3 MgO + oligo elements and the Floranid Twin (20-5 -8 + 2Mgo + oligo elements) I also have a bag of quick action algoflash 15.5.15 I have not used the first three ...

I do not know what to do next with the products I have, and thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Have you gotten a soil test? Knowing what you currently have can help direct you in what you may need to add. It will also help you correct your ph if needed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@maxjard could you post a picture of your lawn? How far south in France are you? Marseille? Lyon?

Merci


----------

